# ****who can guess! 5er involved****



## GOT14U

Okay whoever can get the song and artist to this I will send a 5fer out...some highness some low ends.
"I spent my time in mourning, you spent your mornings alone"

let the games begin...I'd love to know that you didn't use google!


----------



## Shadowdogg

That's My Boy David Allan coe. I think light or spotlight? 

No Google here, but I am a DJ so songs are what I do... Lol

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

damn I didn't;t think it would be that fast...PM me your addy stud! Spotlight is the song!


----------



## Shadowdogg

You spent your money to see me tonight I spent all mine getting stoned...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

I almost put that up....lmao


Shadowdogg said:


> You spent your money to see me tonight I spent all mine getting stoned...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdogg

GOT14U said:


> I almost put that up....lmao


Personally, I enjoy the song xxxxxx and whips and things. Lol He was a vulgar son of a gun...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U

the guy had it going for his time!


----------



## csk415

Run to the store and missed it. Enjoy @Shadowdogg.

~~~~sig~~~~~

Is it cigar time?


----------



## GOT14U

Ya who would of thought that would go that fast. Next one will be harder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog

Shadowdogg said:


> Personally, I enjoy the song xxxxxxx and whips and things. Lol *He was a vulgar son of a gun*...
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


In that case it would be advisable not to quote him here, wouldn't it?

The "LOL" you added disturbs me.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-forum/220210-puff-com-community-rules.html

In particular, please review rules #9 and #14.


----------



## Shadowdogg

curmudgeonista said:


> In that case it would be advisable not to quote him here, wouldn't it?
> 
> The "LOL" you added disturbs me.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...on-forum/220210-puff-com-community-rules.html
> 
> In particular, please review rules #9 and #14.


Sorry brother.... Lesson learned...

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------

